# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz

## goldenguernsey

anyone fancy a quiz tonight?  :Grin:

----------


## golach

hope you get a few to attend, but Canucks buying me a pint, so I would be rude to refuse her offer, psssssst dinna tell her the price of a Pint went up on Friday  ::

----------


## cecile

i am in! comon orgers!!! join us!

----------


## golach

:: 


> hope you get a few to attend, but Canucks buying me a pint, so I would be rude to refuse her offer, psssssst dinna tell her the price of a Pint went up on Friday


We came second in 'e pub quiz, got a round of drinks, Canuck it was you that did it ::

----------


## Scunner

Someone bring it back - must be better than Dancing on Ice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

